# bye bye sears



## avalonweddingsbcs (May 2, 2010)

get your bee building stuff while u can...

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-1228-sears-kmart-stores-20111228,0,7657341.story


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

In my day job they were a huge reference for us. Hope they can hang on so I can use them as a reference. I like the store and the tools. Not as glitzy as others and less of a crowd. So the reasons I like them is why they are loosing money.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

I saw this coming several years ago, I used to work for Sears as a maintance tech. I was responsible for two sears and one Kmart in Charleston sc. When they took on Kmart it began to take down a already strugling store. The Kmart in N Charleston had 32 rooftop units out of them only 8 were working, the others needed major repairs. All the Kmarts were majorly run down. And corporate was constantly cutting back. All the signs of a company going down. I am suprised they have hung on this long.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I bought my first hive from Sears and Roebuck.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

They have made the same mistake nearly every other giant has in the past. Believe it or not but even Wal Mart is starting to take a few hits for the same reasons. They became giants by doing business in a particular way. one that at the time attracted massive numbers of customers. they where then copied by many. But they also fell into the trap of thinking their way is the right way. They never realized that the only right way is the way the customer wants it. They lost touch with how their customers want to shop, how they are spending their money and failed to keep up with it.
They cut quality to keep prices low which is like eating a slow acting poison. They never have gotten in the main stream with how todays consumer is shopping. Sears is for grandma and grandpa. They need a new name and a face lift. And they seriously need to get into tech. no tech means death. simple as that. I bought a dado blade there the other day but had to order it online. I was told that if I ordered it in the store and paid for it in the store that it would have free shipping. Right Sears cannot even build a shopping cart that works. It is not the promise of free shipping that keeps a customer. It is Free shipping that keeps them. Weather they figure it out and save themselves I for one am done with them. I have shopped at sears all of about 3 times in the past 10 years and regretted it every time.

I want an app fools and what is this you need my address. I've been your customer since you was writing up my orders with a goose quill and doing math with an abacus. wake up morons.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

The retailers that thrive are those that are able to somehow decipher the whims of the primarily female teenaged shopper. That is the 800 pound Gorilla of the shopping mall, even Abercrombie and Fitch who wrote the barely legal book on marketing to this crowd is having their difficulties. Sears tried to be everything to everybody and ended up being nothing to anybody. Too bad, I am not sure where I am going to head the next time I have to kill some time in our local mall.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I didn't know that Sears or K-Mart sells anything now, that is used by beekeepers. I don't think they do in my area. I shop K-Mart often, it is less crowded than Wal Mart, and they will match Wal Mart prices. K-Mart also has the Craftsman line of tools. I suspect our K-Mart, ( Glasgow, Ky.) will be one that goes. I don't see how they have stayed in business the past few years.

In the 1950's and 60's, Sears sold everything for beekeeping, ( including bees and queens) (also sold live, 4 day old chicks) but at some point, quit selling bee items and chickens. Not too long ago I found a box of the birch folding frames that were used in the 50's-60's for comb honey. (Maybe after that also). Can't remember if I threw them out or not. Hope I saved them. Still had the Sears data on them. Might become collectors items. cchoganjr


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> In the 1950's and 60's, Sears sold everything for beekeeping, ( including bees and queens) (also sold live, 4 day old chicks) but at some point, quit selling bee items and chickens. Not too long ago I found a box of the birch folding frames that were used in the 50's-60's for comb honey. (Maybe after that also). Can't remember if I threw them out or not. Hope I saved them. Still had the Sears data on them. Might become collectors items. cchoganjr


Sears stopped selling bees and equipment when they dropped Roebuck in 1993. I bought my first hive and bees from them in 1991 as a 4H project.

Sears will reorganize, but I doubt they will go out of business. They are a pretty diverse company which is how they stay afloat. They are starting to down size their stores and lease space to smaller retailers. The real estate Home Depot resides in is owned by Sears. They own Discover card. Allstate insurance, several record labels, Budget car, National Tire, Diehard Battery etc.

With all their brands they could close every store in the country and still sell brands of products.


----------



## Rob73 (Apr 19, 2009)

Kinda surprising to me. Everytime I enter my local Sears store it seems busy. Every year around Christmas they are packed with shoppers. I am a tool guy & love the Craftsman line. I hope the local store here stays. I did notice the Menards was selling a few Craftsman tools a few weeks ago. I had much rather shop at Sears than Menards..


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

bluegrass... In the 50's we bought large quantities of 4 day old chicks. We raised chickens. I didn't realize they kept selling bee items that long. We have never had a big Sears Store, mostly a catalog sales store here, with a few tools, appliances, lawn mowers etc. I too like several Sears products, but, lately, locally, they had slidden downhill in warranty and repair, and their reputation has suffered. They will likely survive, as bluegrass said, they own a lot of other companies. I hope our K-Mart isn't one that goes. cchoganjr


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

If I had the money to invest I would seriously considering buying up several hundred shares of Sears stock.

I think they would do well if the went to an Amazon type model for their retail business.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

bluegrass said:


> I bought my first hive from Sears and Roebuck.


Me too, but now we're showing our age Bought mine in 1950's mail order.


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

We got my chicks for FFA project from Sears. Went to the back of the store where they had the catalog counter, found them 
in the farm and ranch edition and paid with their credit card. Saw the beekeeping stuff then. When would that have been? Maybe 1981?
I think they went to pot when they shut down their catalog sales. I love Craftsman tools, but they've been priced better than than I 
can normally afford.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

bluegrass said:


> I bought my first hive from Sears and Roebuck.



I got mine first bees and hive for Sears and Roebuck in 1957.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I have a story for why retailers are struggling. We do the majority of our Christmas shopping online. No crowds, no lines, free shipping and they even wrap if you want. My wife bought a coffee maker from Amazon for her mother. They needed one that would travel well in the RV, but also didn't take up much space. So she ordered a three cup coffee maker. It gets here and it is only 12 oz even though the box says three cups (24 oz). So I logged into Amazon and requested a return. They refunded our money and sent us a message that said "thanks you for being a valuable customer, Please Keep this item for free".

Havent ever had anybody at Kmart tell me that, and getting a refund is like pulling teeth.


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

Every one of the presents I got this year for my wife and daughter were online. I did it during my lunch hour at work. Quick, easy, no driving or crowds.


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

I wonder where they Sears and Robuck sourced their bee goods.....? For people in Kentucky, Kelley Bees have been here since WWII. 

Phil


----------



## pascopol (Apr 23, 2009)

Sears invented mailorder business in USA their famous catalog contained thousands of items America needed and was buying by millions. 

Sears went a long way all those years, mostly slow downward spiral. They quit catalog years ago.

Sears was kicked out of Dow Industrial index years ago. 

Remember Montgomery Ward or Woolworth? Old giant retailers dead by now.

Sears will be dead soon too.

For some reason companies are like live beings, they are born, grow up, mature then decline and die.

It is just the way it is.


----------



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

Change or die. I was on travel before Christmas and went to a mall to walk (I never shop in malls). On one of my loops, I saw some Lands End clothing (which I buy online) at the front entrance of a Sears store so I decided to do a loop around the store. I was shocked at the condition of the store. It looked like a run down clearance outlet store that was closing (I don't shop at those anymore also ]. Filthy stained ripped carpet and racks upon racks of cheap looking clothing besides the small section of Lands End. Not the store I remember from 10 years ago. We loved their tools and appliances but they are just not competitive in their pricing anymore. I don't see how they or Radio Shack can stay in business in the long term.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

pascopol said:


> Sears went a long way all those years, mostly slow downward spiral. They quit catalog years ago.
> 
> Sears was kicked out of Dow Industrial index years ago.


Day's Range:	31.76 - 32.85
52wk Range:	33.26 - 94.79

Might be a good buy in the future.


----------



## pascopol (Apr 23, 2009)

EastSideBuzz said:


> Might be a good buy in the future.


I'd rather say Sears stock is a good short now. 
Ride it to zero.


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

Daniel Y said:


> ... It is not the promise of free shipping that keeps a customer. It is ...[_keeping the promise of_]... Free shipping that keeps them. Weather they figure it out and save themselves I for one am done with them...


My sentiments exactly. K-Mart used to sell a line of mechanics hand tools that were "guaranteed for life." When K-Mark refused to exchange a 1/4 inch drive ratchet I bought there even though K-Mark's tool display plainly stated "Guaranteed for Life" I walked out and have never been back, that is until my mother started needing me to pick up her meds at the K-Mart pharmacy. That is when I moved mom's business to a different pharmacy.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

​


New Ky Beekeeper said:


> I wonder where they Sears and Robuck sourced their bee goods.....? For people in Kentucky, Kelley Bees have been here since WWII.
> 
> Phil



Montgomery Ward sold A.I.Root

Sears and Robuck sold Dadant



BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## Spark (Feb 24, 2011)

Hate to break it to some of the posters here but Kmart owns Sears not the other way around. Kmart has dealt a death knell to Sears by buying the brand and trashing it, most of the product line is Kmart trash with Craftsman branding. They have sucked the life out of the brand just like many other corporations today.

Sears will die, even the news has declared it a disappearing brand. Black & Decker did it and had to buy Dewalt to sell to professionals again once you loose the rep with the consumers all is lost if thats your market.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Spark, I didn't realize that K-mart was the cause. But I can testify to the tools going to pot. I have not bought Craftsman tools in over 10 years. and they definitely took a dive. Never really knew why but your explanation fits.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Spark said:


> Hate to break it to some of the posters here but Kmart owns Sears not the other way around.


That is a bit of an oversimplification. It was more a marriage of necessity between two financially troubled companies. The resulting Company is called Sears Holdings though K Mart does control the majority of the seats on the board. Not that any of this makes a whole lot of difference in the big picture as Sears Holdings is pretty much a "Dead Man Walking" in the big retail picture. Just another case study in what happens when you misread the whims of the fickle American consumer.


----------

